# Biopsy - treatment Sharm



## Horus

Hi guys

Went back to Pyramid Hospital and I went away with a pink form for a biopsy to rule out Lymphoma, turn around is 3 weeks I either have a choice to wait until my wife comes in July or get it done now.

Was feeling under the weather for a while and discovered a lump in the right iguinal node took antibiotics for 2 weeks, anti inflammatory (volatarol) no changes, explained the night sweats I have had since before I moved here and fatigue

They told me the role of the hospital is to remove the node give it to me in preservative and I can either take it to Cairo or to a lab in Old Sharm who will send it.

Requires me to be knocked out as well..

I do not know what it is however as I have a clinical background from the care industry I have the symptoms but in true Horus style have taken it in my stride and hope for the best just hope they don't put me down to be neutered by mistake  The doctor also asked me why I had a small tattoo of a devil by my groin  then raised his eyebrows  I bet a few camera phone will be out the day of surgery

My main concern now is if this is sinister does anyone know if they offer radio and chemo here in Egypt esp in Sharm? I have no plans to go back to the UK however Spain might be an option

Note of advice: I had my passport and resident visa I get a 50% discount from $750 USD to $350 USD I got the money


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> They told me the role of the hospital is to remove the node give it to me in preservative and I can either take it to Cairo or to a lab in Old Sharm who will send it.
> 
> Requires me to be knocked out as well..
> 
> My main concern now is if this is sinister does anyone know if they offer radio and chemo here in Egypt esp in Sharm? I have no plans to go back to the UK however Spain might be an option
> 
> Note of advice: I had my passport and resident visa I get a 50% discount from $750 USD to $350 USD I got the money


Three weeks turnaround is not bad, you would have to wait as long as that on the nhs anyway if not longer.

The treatments you mention are available in Cairo, I don't know about Sharm.

If God forbid you need treatment and you don't want it here in Egypt I would opt for Spain, forget the NHS.


----------



## Horus

Well if it is something sinister then so be it 

I am still hoping that the karmaflox (ciprofloxacin) will shrink it

I have since consulted the lymphomo organisation in the UK who are confident it can be treated quite easy with chemo

I am concerned but not saddened about it if its something bad I shall fight it with a grin if it gets worse I shall fight it even harder

Fact is I am quite content with my life and have done and seen everything I have ever wanted to do and have no regrets we all go sometimes

I would prefer something more dramatic to get eaten by a shark or taken by bandits but I am sure it can be arranged by King Tut and Eco Mariner  not sure which order though


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> Well if it is something sinister then so be it
> 
> I am still hoping that the karmaflox (ciprofloxacin) will shrink it
> 
> I have since consulted the lymphomo organisation in the UK who are confident it can be treated quite easy with chemo


I hope it works out for you. 
But as you are opting for the nhs I would suggest that you research the staff that will be looking after you ie can they speak a decent level of english and are their qualifications real.


----------



## mamasue

marenostrum said:


> I hope it works out for you.
> But as you are opting for the nhs I would suggest that you research the staff that will be looking after you ie can they speak a decent level of english and are their qualifications real.



Horus is doing the right thing....The NHS, despite being underfinanced and underresourced, is still in my opinion the best!
I was diagnosed with cancer in 1997, and the treatment I recieved was second to none....far superior to anything you can get here in the USA.... and without it costing a cent!!
Yes the NHS employs foreigners.... why shouldn't it....not only English hospital staff that are good!


----------



## marenostrum

mamasue said:


> Horus is doing the right thing....The NHS, despite being underfinanced and underresourced, is still in my opinion the best!
> I was diagnosed with cancer in 1997, and the treatment I recieved was second to none....far superior to anything you can get here in the USA.... and without it costing a cent!!
> Yes the NHS employs foreigners.... why shouldn't it....not only English hospital staff that are good!


Nhs 1997 was very different to nhs 2011, now it has 7500000 patients extra than it did then for starters.

Also the nhs does not check foreign qualifications:

How a fake doctor took £1½m and helped 1,000 people to get asylum - Times Online

Bogus doctor trapped by misspelt letter to court after speeding let-off - Times Online

'Thousands' of foreign doctors, no English test - Telegraph

I could list many more. It has nothing to do with preventing foreigners from working in the health sector, if they are valid then they should be allowed but here we are talking about people faking their qualifications or unable to speak english.

Spanish health system vs nhs 10 - 0.

Of course Horus will have to pay as the spanish require foreigners to pay for their treatment for a set period of time in order to avoid waste on health service tourists but for Horus money is no problem so he should pick the better option.


----------



## Veronica

Theres only one place to be if you need treatment for cancer.


ScienceDaily (May 4, 2010) — The most comprehensive assessment to date of global adult mortality appears April 30, in The Lancet. The study shows that across countries, inequality in adult mortality has grown to the point where adult men in Swaziland -- the country with the worst mortality rate -- now have a probability of premature death that is nine times the mortality rate of the best country, Cyprus


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0501013616.htm


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> Nhs 1997 was very different to nhs 2011, now it has 7500000 patients extra than it did then for starters.
> 
> Also the nhs does not check foreign qualifications:
> 
> How a fake doctor took £1½m and helped 1,000 people to get asylum - Times Online
> 
> Bogus doctor trapped by misspelt letter to court after speeding let-off - Times Online
> 
> 'Thousands' of foreign doctors, no English test - Telegraph
> 
> I could list many more. It has nothing to do with preventing foreigners from working in the health sector, if they are valid then they should be allowed but here we are talking about people faking their qualifications or unable to speak english.
> 
> Spanish health system vs nhs 10 - 0.


You are correct in that the NHS is not permitted to test qualifications that have been gained by doctors who are qualified in the EU and who are exercising their rights under the free movement of workers provisions of the relevant EU treaty

Nor is the NHS permitted to carry out language checks under the same free movement provisions although if a doctor is unable to practise in English and pretends that he can do so, he could be disciplined by the regulatory body (e.g. the GMC).

However last time I checked Spain was a member of the EU and therefore the same free movement provisions apply in Spain. 

I haven't read the first two articles you cite but had a glance through the third article which confirms that you are talking a problem that exists for all members of the EU.


----------



## Sam

Horus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Went back to Pyramid Hospital and I went away with a pink form for a biopsy to rule out Lymphoma, turn around is 3 weeks I either have a choice to wait until my wife comes in July or get it done now.
> 
> Was feeling under the weather for a while and discovered a lump in the right iguinal node took antibiotics for 2 weeks, anti inflammatory (volatarol) no changes, explained the night sweats I have had since before I moved here and fatigue
> 
> They told me the role of the hospital is to remove the node give it to me in preservative and I can either take it to Cairo or to a lab in Old Sharm who will send it.
> 
> Requires me to be knocked out as well..
> 
> I do not know what it is however as I have a clinical background from the care industry I have the symptoms but in true Horus style have taken it in my stride and hope for the best just hope they don't put me down to be neutered by mistake  The doctor also asked me why I had a small tattoo of a devil by my groin  then raised his eyebrows  I bet a few camera phone will be out the day of surgery
> 
> My main concern now is if this is sinister does anyone know if they offer radio and chemo here in Egypt esp in Sharm? I have no plans to go back to the UK however Spain might be an option
> 
> Note of advice: I had my passport and resident visa I get a 50% discount from $750 USD to $350 USD I got the money



Not much advice really. If Pyramid hospital don't offer what you need then try South Sinai, if they don't think it'd have to be Cairo/Alexandria or outside Egypt. 

Hope it's something simple and easily treated.


----------



## Horus

Well things have got worse I have good days and bad days mornings are the worst the fatigue is crippling and I need to take things slowly I am going to use sharm specialist hospital pending that look what treatment is available and where I can get it and I am not returning to the UK 

I will let people know what facilities are available

Whatever it is I will fight it and win with a smile I still need have some partying to do before the wife comes 

I am meant to be moving soon everything just thrown in bags and I have had a few issues :ranger:


----------



## mamasue

Horus, JMHO.... a trip to see a doctor in UK would be very timely, I think, although I can understand your reluctance to go.
I have a very good friend in a similar situation to you, he was living in Hurghada.
He had a lump under his arm... it was totally misdiagnosed by an Egyptian doctor, who put him on blood thinners, it turned out to be far more serious....They wasted valuable time with their misdiagnosis.
He's been back in the UK for over a year now.... being treated for someting far more serious.
Whatever people might think of the Uk and the NHS, they've got their act together for this stuff!
Whatever you decide, I wish you the very best, and hope it turns out to be something trivial.


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> Horus, JMHO.... a trip to see a doctor in UK would be very timely, I think, although I can understand your reluctance to go.
> I have a very good friend in a similar situation to you, he was living in Hurghada.
> He had a lump under his arm... it was totally misdiagnosed by an Egyptian doctor, who put him on blood thinners, it turned out to be far more serious....They wasted valuable time with their misdiagnosis.
> He's been back in the UK for over a year now.... being treated for someting far more serious.
> Whatever people might think of the Uk and the NHS, they've got their act together for this stuff!
> Whatever you decide, I wish you the very best, and hope it turns out to be something trivial.


I also have a friend that was diagnosed with breast cancer...eventually....in Hurghada but only after going to almost every hospital in Hurghada....after they eventually gave diagnosis she went to Cairo but only option they gave her was radical surgery,so she came back to the uk and was given a lumpectomy and then radiotherapy and now 10yrs down the road she is fine thanks to the the nhs....which is much maligned by Marenostrum for whatever reason.


----------



## marenostrum

hurghadapat said:


> I also have a friend that was diagnosed with breast cancer...eventually....in Hurghada but only after going to almost every hospital in Hurghada....after they eventually gave diagnosis she went to Cairo but only option they gave her was radical surgery,so she came back to the uk and was given a lumpectomy and then radiotherapy and now 10yrs down the road she is fine thanks to the the nhs....which is much maligned by Marenostrum for whatever reason.


Marenostrum has a friend who visited her GP three times and three times she was sent away. She had ovarian cancer, the silent killer.

On a personal level I have a brother who has been messed around by the nhs and I have had to pay 1300 quid for a cystoscopy since the GP refused referral as the nhs directive is NOT to refer men under the years of 40 unless they have blood in their urine...the exam showed I had an issue (not cancer but something debilitating if not treated) which i managed to get sorted with a lengthy therapy.

Reading the comments on here it would appear that people do not rate egyptian doctors, well there are many on the NHS.

My views is that if one has money and can travel anywhere, there are far better health systems to the NHS, Spain for example.
His health is at stake , why skimp on it?


----------



## Horus

Well I saw a doctor today, former manager of a hospital in Cairo - 80 years old and someone's dad here on holiday

He has proved more helpful and reassuring than any doctors here, laid me down on the bed and felt every lymph node and pressed here and there

He is getting x-rays for me organised, and sputum samples (to rule out tuberculus which can settle in the lymph gland - even though I dont have a cough - and will look at the full blood tests himself and try and BEST as possible to organise the best care for me in Egypt which will probably be Cairo, his son went so far to bring food and drink around for me and make me as comfortable as possible

I am organising someone to clean my apartment for me as I have not be able to do so for 8 days 

I have seen the nice side of people here now and never been so touched by the generosity and genuine concern, when I was ill in the bank I was taken to the toilets and had offers to drive me home and had cold drinks so its really nice to see


----------



## hurghadapat

marenostrum said:


> Marenostrum has a friend who visited her GP three times and three times she was sent away. She had ovarian cancer, the silent killer.
> 
> On a personal level I have a brother who has been messed around by the nhs and I have had to pay 1300 quid for a cystoscopy since the GP refused referral as the nhs directive is NOT to refer men under the years of 40 unless they have blood in their urine...the exam showed I had an issue (not cancer but something debilitating if not treated) which i managed to get sorted with a lengthy therapy.
> 
> Reading the comments on here it would appear that people do not rate egyptian doctors, well there are many on the NHS.
> 
> My views is that if one has money and can travel anywhere, there are far better health systems to the NHS, Spain for example.
> His health is at stake , why skimp on it?


Ovarian cancer is one of the hardest cancers to detect and most times present symptoms which are the same as IBS  I would never knock the NHS as think they provide an excellent service despite what you say.


----------



## marenostrum

hurghadapat said:


> Ovarian cancer is one of the hardest cancers to detect and most times present symptoms which are the same as IBS  I would never knock the NHS as think they provide an excellent service despite what you say.


Despite what you say I still think that for the money that it costs, it still provides poor value for money. If it is working so well why does the prime minister want to radically change it? Surely the saying if it ain't broke don't mend it would apply, or is it broken?


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> I have seen the nice side of people here now and never been so touched by the generosity and genuine concern, when I was ill in the bank I was taken to the toilets and had offers to drive me home and had cold drinks so its really nice to see


This is the Egypt we like and I am glad you have found it. Had you been somewhere else you would have been left to your own devices.

You seem to be panicking for not cleaning your house for 8 days...I have not cleaned mine in 80 

If you are coming to Cairo drop me a PM, we can sort a night out, I can introduce you to a few egyptian chicks :eyebrows:

Anyhow I hope you only have a trivial issue, a lot of the time long term antibiotics make you feel really drowsy and tired.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> I can introduce you to a few egyptian chicks :eyebrows:


It must be the Italian in you :tongue1: no wonder you seem so happy in Egypt :clap2:


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> Despite what you say I still think that for the money that it costs, it still provides poor value for money. If it is working so well why does the prime minister want to radically change it? Surely the saying if it ain't broke don't mend it would apply, or is it broken?


Drugs are getting more expensive, the population is living longer and so on and so on. The NHS is creaking at the seams but I also think the emergency care it offers is excellent. Routine treatments tend to be problematic.

Glad to hear you have found someone to assist Horus.


----------



## Horus

aykalam said:


> It must be the Italian in you :tongue1: no wonder you seem so happy in Egypt :clap2:


Well today I had a good day and achieved quite a bit :clap2:

No thanks for the offers of arabic chicks one was quite more than I could handle - magnoony arabi habibti or any other women

I did laugh however ages ago I was showing my wife on webcam where I lived and she saw the gold horse shoe I had since I was 12 from Canada with womens knickers hanging on it

She broke her promise she said she would never speak to me again there was she was again 3 days later


----------



## Docmaurice

Hi. I am sorry to hear of your woes!!! If you need a second opinion (although I haven't the faintest why you didn't come and see me first!  ) then give me a ring on 0129777073. I am a semi retired English GP working(VERY part time) in Sharm at The South Sinai Hospital.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> It must be the Italian in you :tongue1: no wonder you seem so happy in Egypt :clap2:


I am the most "unitalian" italian you could ever meet, forum appearances can be deceptive.  

But you are right, i love this place. In fact i am dreading the three weeks i will be soon spending in Europe.


----------



## marenostrum

Beatle said:


> Drugs are getting more expensive, the population is living longer and so on and so on. The NHS is creaking at the seams but I also think the emergency care it offers is excellent. Routine treatments tend to be problematic.
> 
> Glad to hear you have found someone to assist Horus.


Your comments summarize the nhs in a nutshell. I agree with you that on emergency they are very good but for routine treatment they struggle.

Also too many managers meddling in health issues.


----------



## marenostrum

Docmaurice said:


> Hi. I am sorry to hear of your woes!!! If you need a second opinion (although I haven't the faintest why you didn't come and see me first!  ) then give me a ring on 0129777073. I am a semi retired English GP working(VERY part time) in Sharm at The South Sinai Hospital.


Horus can i suggest you take this offer up.


----------



## mamasue

Docmaurice said:


> Hi. I am sorry to hear of your woes!!! If you need a second opinion (although I haven't the faintest why you didn't come and see me first!  ) then give me a ring on 0129777073. I am a semi retired English GP working(VERY part time) in Sharm at The South Sinai Hospital.





Sounds like an offer you can't refuse, Horus!!!!


----------



## Horus

Docmaurice said:


> Hi. I am sorry to hear of your woes!!! If you need a second opinion (although I haven't the faintest why you didn't come and see me first!  ) then give me a ring on 0129777073. I am a semi retired English GP working(VERY part time) in Sharm at The South Sinai Hospital.


Thanks I am still waiting for final results and will pass the tests by you once the biopsy is done so far I have had good days with focus and I have a fantastic neighbour who supports me and a cat that gives me love and affection and my wife who tortured me for years is coming over I look forward to that with great trepidation and cringe when I tell her I love her because I can't stand the woman but I suppose when you are ill you cling onto anything that will help you at the moment I have lost 18lbs and have a beard to make my face look more full as its sunken in I had the grand compliment that someone told me I looked 45 when people before told me I look 32 I am still quite strong however eating plenty of chicken and having drinks with honey to give me energy

Needless to say no girlfriends or admiring glances :ranger:

I think I will get over this


----------



## bostgwen

I was treated for breastcancer last year, I am living in Sharm but all the treatement was done in Cairo. If you need names of good doctors in Cairo, just let me know!! Prices were the same as in Europe and treatement also!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Horus

bostgwen said:


> I was treated for breastcancer last year, I am living in Sharm but all the treatement was done in Cairo. If you need names of good doctors in Cairo, just let me know!! Prices were the same as in Europe and treatement also!!! Good luck!!


Yes thanks I will contact you.

I am just waiting for my "wife" to come over and currently having "good days"

The night sweats are disturbing and I feel like the star attraction in my own sea life centre

I already have separate double bed I told her it would be too "sticky" to sleep next to me 

Every cloud has its silver lining I cringe at the thought of her even touching me maybe she will get the hint and ****** off but I probably need her


----------

